# sarms s4, anyone tried? How long can u take for?



## muscleguys (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey anyone tried sarms?  How long can you take them for?  What were your results?  Started taking them and they seem to be working, strength is way up.  Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## tballz (Jun 11, 2010)

There's a few logs floating around.  It seems to work but not as good as testosterone like everybody was hoping.

What's your dose like?  At high doses you will experience night vision issues.


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 11, 2010)

tballz said:


> There's a few logs floating around. It seems to work but not as good as testosterone like everybody was hoping.
> 
> What's your dose like? At high doses you will experience night vision issues.


 
only 50 mg a day to avoid the vision issue, have read much of the stuff out there on it.  But don't see much about appropriate amount of time to stay on it.  I'm 6 days in and they are making me stronger, more energy, increased labido.  Not comparing it to gear, but I'm seeing positive results.


----------



## Saney (Jun 11, 2010)

Are your gains from the Mental aspects? 

You should check into BetaOxyAlanine, I heard that stuff is Purely Anabolic


----------



## Perdido (Jun 11, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> only 50 mg a day to avoid the vision issue, have read much of the stuff out there on it.  But don't see much about appropriate amount of time to stay on it.  I'm 6 days in and they are making me stronger, more energy, increased labido.  Not comparing it to gear, but I'm seeing positive results.



I run it during PCT at about the same dose as you. I'll run it about 6 weeks or until I feel it's no longer doing anything then take a break.
I've run it at 100 mg in the past but the night vision was getting hard to deal with. I'd walk into a dark room from a well lit one and could see a damn thing.


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 11, 2010)

Saney said:


> Are your gains from the Mental aspects?
> 
> You should check into BetaOxyAlanine, I heard that stuff is Purely Anabolic


 lol, maybe they are, but I'll take them anyway.  My strength is up 5-10% on most exercises, and I recently had a big jump from a gear cycle.  So it (strength) still increasing is amazing to me.  I was skeptical and thought I'd try it , but it really seems to be working.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 12, 2010)

Would a SARM deepen a woman's voice?


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 12, 2010)

Third-Eye-Brown said:


> Would a SARM deepen a woman's voice?


 I don't believe, from what I've read, there are any androgenic side effects, but I'm not sure.  It's an entirely different science than steroids, is my understanding. Perhaps a vet can pipe in on that one.


----------



## CG (Jun 12, 2010)

As far as I have read, its non androgenic, doesn't convert dht no hpta damage . Its totally different from anabolics, but doesn't have the same strong effects. Anthony roberts wrote about a proposed S4 and anvar cycle that didn't look all that bad.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I need some S4 and some Anavar.. Whos got the hook up?


----------



## muscleguys (Jun 12, 2010)

Third-Eye-Brown said:


> Well, I need some S4 and some Anavar.. Whos got the hook up?


 Got my s4 from chemx.net for $50.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 13, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> Got my s4 from chemx.net for $50.



Thanks!


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 13, 2010)

I know. I can't wait.


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

i got night bliness and orange spotty shit in my eyes while i was driving. be careful bro.


----------



## Third-Eye-Brown (Jun 13, 2010)

unclem said:


> i got night bliness and orange spotty shit in my eyes while i was driving. be careful bro.



at 50mgs ED?


----------



## unclem (Jun 13, 2010)

^^^150mg forgot about that statement. imho


----------



## CG (Jun 13, 2010)

Talked to a few people. Word on the street is best results at 100mg daily, but night vision SUCKS.  Plenty people loved it at 50mg ed and no vision issues. I'm still trying to find anyone who went for s4 and var. Anyone who's gettin on it keep us posted tho.


----------



## 550hp (Aug 4, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> Talked to a few people. Word on the street is best results at 100mg daily, but night vision SUCKS.  Plenty people loved it at 50mg ed and no vision issues. I'm still trying to find anyone who went for s4 and var. Anyone who's gettin on it keep us posted tho.


They are coming out with Ostarine which according to someone I know who got samples it does not cause any negative side effects, he says he noticed fuller and rounder muscles  sort of like primo and steady strength increases but it seems to work at a slow pace, S-4 which is Andarine works pretty fast and you get hardened muscles and fat loss. 
Maybe stacking both these Sarms would be good, who knows.
by the way he said he has been usimg 3mg to 5mgs daily all taken at once.


----------



## muscleguys (Aug 12, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> As far as I have read, its non androgenic, doesn't convert dht no hpta damage . Its totally different from anabolics, but doesn't have the same strong effects. Anthony roberts wrote about a proposed S4 and anvar cycle that didn't look all that bad.


 
Anavar 100 mg ed, sarms s4 75mg ed, gained 6lbs in 8 days, seemed to be quite solid mass in chest/back shoulders.  After 8 days other stuff would have been kicking in so can't deliniate between what compound, but arguably  first 8 days was the var / sarms.


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> Anavar 100 mg ed, sarms s4 75mg ed, gained 6lbs in 8 days, seemed to be quite solid mass in chest/back shoulders. After 8 days other stuff would have been kicking in so can't deliniate between what compound, but arguably first 8 days was the var / sarms.


 
 wow i didnt see only a little hardness from it at 150mg maybe to much ill try 75mg with var .


----------



## 550hp (Oct 4, 2010)

There is a new sarm called MK-2866 aka Ostarine and chemx is selling it, so far the feedback is great and there no vision side effects. You cna find logs on OLM and EF forums.


----------

